# Installing Rear Ladder On 2014 Outback



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

We are scheduled to pick up our 2014 Outback 323BH Friday. I want to add a rear ladder. Called Keystone and it is braced for a rear ladder at the very top and bottom of wall on the left side. However they don't sell a ladder for the Outback since it is not an standard feature or option. Has anyone used a universal one or one from another Keystone unit or mfr. I want to install a black ladder due to the new color combo on the TT we are buying(black front cap, awning, black slide topper, and tan side and back walls. tks


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I installed a ladder on the back of my 2012 301BQ. Check out this THREAD

I purchased the ladder from Keystone, part number KRV 323359. As I recall from the factory tour a couple years ago, the standoffs are the same for all models. I think this ladder should work for you. Maybe call Keystone again and ask with the part number.

Sorry, can't help you with the black ladder part.









DAN


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Ladders are now standard on the "new" 2014 models.


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

double d said:


> Ladders are now standard on the "new" 2014 models.


Thanks. Guess I could call Keystone and inquire about a ladder.


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

Called Keystone. They could not confirm that Outbacks are currenlty being produced with rear ladders. Did you see some Outbacks at the plant with rear ladders or get a tip from an insider? tks


----------

